# Matso's Mango Beer clones?



## Straya (22/4/15)

Hey guys, had a bit of a search around and only found two threads related to Matso's Mango Beer. Has anyone tried making it and had any success? I'm a huge fan and only new to brewing but would love to try it with my mate who is a really good brewer  Cheers


----------



## bigmunchez (22/4/15)

I had some reasonable success about a year back - started with a saison (95% pils, 5% wheat, 20 IBU, dupont yeast).
Fermented out, then racked to secondary on a couple of cans of tinned mangos. Found that it tasted amazing initially but most of the mango flavour fermented out. 
So I kegged it with more mangos (about 1 more tin I think) and with the cold temps I was able to stop the yeasties fermenting out all the flavour. (Of course this doesn't help you if you are bottling..) 

Retaining fruit flavour can be something of an issue with fruit beers. Some breweries pasteurise or filter to prevent further fermentation.

Also, I found a vial of mango essence in the spirits section of my LHBS which may be worth a look.


----------



## indica86 (22/4/15)

I made a Coopers APA can with 750mL of mango pulp in it that went okay.
Still had mango taste.


----------



## goatus (22/4/15)

Mosaic and Amarillo late-hopped? =P Just kidding.

Please let us know how you go, my brother likes this beer so might give it a go at some point (I will have to silence my inner-purity-snob 

PS - Found some info straight from the head brewer:



> The idea came about purely by the need to become more efficient with the running of our micro-brewery and find a way to have as many beers on tap for the whole tourist season in Broome. We were struggling with tank space to produce enough beer for the venue so at the time (2007) our German head brewer Roland Bloch said that he had some solutions to our problem. Firstly, he suggested we could produce a Belgian wheat beer base and we could feed that off into a keg then add some flavoured essences to help give us 2 – 3 extra beers from 1 tank of wheat beer. We experimented with chocolate beer, lime beer, chilli beer, lychee beer, strawberries & cream beer then along came the Mango Beer. The Mango Beer was an instant success and within 6 months I was planning the design of all the packaging for beer carton, 6 pack basket and labels. Within 12 months of our 1st test batch in Broome we hit the Perth market with a bang which saw the Mango beer sales equaling the Ginger beer sales which was unheard of. To this day the Chilli beer & Lychee beer are still on tap with a limited release Chilli beer due out sometime in 2013.


So as bigmunchez said, fully ferment out, then add the mango additions to keg (in a bag I would think?)


----------



## wobbly (22/4/15)

When I spoke with Marcus Muller in July 2014 (the head brewer at Matso's in Broome) he advised that their fruit/flavoured beers (Mango, Lychee and Chilli) are all a Bavarian Wheat Beer that after fermentation has completed they add juice concentrate to the desired flavour profile. The Ginger Beer isn't a beer at all it is a mix of 30% white wine with ginger extract and then force carbonated so basically a "cooler" and hence why it costs so much more because of the additional tax!!!! 

This is in essence what he told me. The base is a Bavarian style wheat beer at around 10 to 15 IBU with only bittering hops anything "noble" that he has in stock. He uses Mangrove Jacks yeast after many years (14) with Fermentis which in his view has dropped off the pace of late. The Mango, Lychee and Chilli extracts are supplied to them by "Magnum Flavours" located in Malaga WA. When I contacted them to see if I could purchase from them they commented that what they supplied to Matsos's was a special and not available to the public

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Straya (22/4/15)

Cheers guys that's fantastic! Especially you wobbly, very interesting indeed 

I'm going to run it by my mate and will see if we can work something out, really appreciate it :super:


----------



## shina (23/6/16)

I made one and it taste awesome, could do with a bit more mango flavour tho. It took a while for the flavour to come through when I kegged it but I just used mango nector from the supermarket, so I'll dig up the receipe and put it up for you.


----------

